# "Field Strip Technology"



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Due to my home-based business, I have a nice collection of folders. The issue is that I am also my 'best customer.' But I do not usually purchase the most expensive, or the "latest, greatest." _What I really need is a good jackknife_.

A few months ago I bought a few folders with "field strip technology." These folders can be taken apart without tools. As seen in the pictures is a switch that loosens the pivot. What is often missed is a small 'gear wheel' at the butt of the folder which loosens the grips. It takes longer to describe than perform.

I was always the guy who carried two knives--one for "pretty" and one for actually "using." This meant that the better knives were seldom used. It seemed like a waste. And truth be told, when I first used one of this 'FST' folders and buried the pivot into gravy, I believe I actually winced.

Now, I do/did carry a Jim Wagner switchblade when my wife and I go to the mall. I've never even trimmed a thread with that folder. I carry a smaller Gerber folder in my left pocket for real-deal jobs. However, more and more I see the benefit of this technology.

Blue Ridge Knives has an entire page of these field strip technology folders, about one dozen. None of these knives is over 71 dollars for any of their salesmen. If you need an all-around folder that might be used for eating when out in the boonies, take a good look at these great folders.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Taking this folder apart is this easy. It makes cleaning very easy and simple.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Those are cute. Thanks.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> Those are cute. Thanks.


Well, I think they are well made, but I'd draw the line at "cute."

I first bought the little black knife at the top of the picture. It got toasty sharp and the build quality was tight and flawless. Then I found the other two knives quite by accident. It turns out that Blue Ridge had a complete slate of these knives. They are just the thing for cutting through sloppy materials, and they clean up with just a rinse.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

What a deal. I will remind the Warden to tell Santa I need one. Thanks.


----------

